# Need help on Madrid



## Pat H (Jul 20, 2010)

Going to Spain in May 2011. We plan to spend a week in Madrid. I can use UA miles + cash for an hotel but there are so many listed. Can someone suggest the best area to stay in for sightseeing/getting around and/or hotels? TIA.


----------



## neash (Jul 21, 2010)

We were in Madrid 2 weeks back. We stayed at Apartmentos de Juan Bravo. It is not the center of Madrid, but is right next to a Metro stop and a 20 euro cab ride from the airport. Puerto del Sol is about 3.5 km away. The studio apts have a tiny efficiency kitchen, and are big enough for 2 people. It is clean, well maintained and inexpensive.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 21, 2010)

neash said:


> We were in Madrid 2 weeks back. We stayed at Apartmentos de Juan Bravo. It is not the center of Madrid, but is right next to a Metro stop and a 20 euro cab ride from the airport. Puerto del Sol is about 3.5 km away. The studio apts have a tiny efficiency kitchen, and are big enough for 2 people. It is clean, well maintained and inexpensive.



Thanks for the info but there are 3 adults. Do you know if they have larger apartments?


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 21, 2010)

You might try vbro.com for apartments.

My favorite Hotel is the Westin Palace. Right across the street from the Thysen (sp?) Museum and the other way across the street is The Prado. Short walk to the Plaza Mayor. Across the Plaza Neptune is The Ritz

Even if you do not stay there, stop in for a drink in the dining room. Fabulous Stained Glass Roof.

Cheers


----------



## neash (Jul 21, 2010)

Pat H said:


> Thanks for the info but there are 3 adults. Do you know if they have larger apartments?



Yes they have 1 BR apts, with a pullout sofa in the living room.


----------



## mamadot (Jul 22, 2010)

We also stayed at the Westin Palace and it is wonderful. Huge rooms. 4 adults stayed in the room. Stayed using points.


----------



## pittle (Jul 22, 2010)

When I went a couple of years ago with my brother, we stayed at the Inter-Continental since my brother works for Inter-Continental and he got a discount.  It was really nice and the location was great.  We walked everywhere.  There were other hotels in the area and it was 1-1/2 blocks from the subway stop for going to and from the airport.

I loved the museums and churches.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd love to stay at the Westin but the amount of miles/points is a lot. I'll check the Inter-Continental.


----------

